# 2009-2010 Coon Hunting Reports



## tree daddy 7

Alright folks coon season is right around the corner.In the past years Mr.Cara Brook has started this thread,But as we all know he past this year so let's keep it going.Let all of us know how you did .


----------



## holler tree

weve been having a streak of good luck here lately been treeing some coon and havent had to swim brier creek yet. although my buddy daniel did get a little wet last night when he slipped off a log . cant wait till season opens got some young dogs that needs a little bit of fur in thier mouths.


----------



## TallyHo

*Season..........*

Tree Daddy, I was just thinking the other day about making a post for the season in honor of Cara Brook.  So lets see what yall got this season............


----------



## tayjack87

i tell you what i cant wait to knock one out


----------



## GA DAWG

tayjack87 said:


> i tell you what i cant wait to knock one out


X10


----------



## all ticked up

we had a hunt sat. nite my cast treed one 175+ won the cast


----------



## KILLBOT

*Coons fighting back*

http://www.13wmaz.com/video/default.aspx?mid=1285052939&provider=topVideo

Appearantly there arent any guns in that neighborhood.


----------



## GA DAWG

KILLBOT said:


> http://www.13wmaz.com/video/default.aspx?mid=1285052939&provider=topVideo
> 
> Appearantly there arent any guns in that neighborhood.


Or walker dawgs!!!!!!!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

GA DAWG said:


> Or walker dawgs!!!!!!!



Looks like they need to call in the Mafia


----------



## GA DAWG

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Looks like they need to call in the Mafia


They need to call somebody!! That video must have been down around yalls hunting or something...Aint no way it was NORTH Ga..We aint got that many coons in 20 square miles


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

GA DAWG said:


> They need to call somebody!! That video must have been down around yalls hunting or something...Aint no way it was NORTH Ga..We aint got that many coons in 20 square miles



Naw it's far south from us DAWG , bet ya them coons broke out of the FL state prison system 
Probably a new gang started to destroy the Mafia


----------



## GA DAWG

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Naw it's far south from us DAWG , bet ya them coons broke out of the FL state prison system
> Probably a new gang started to destroy the Mafia



Yeah they probably have a tat that says mafia with a line drawed through it


----------



## Mrs. Armytaco

tree daddy 7 said:


> Alright folks coon season is right around the corner.In the past years Mr.Cara Brook has started this thread,But as we all know he past this year so let's keep it going.Let all of us know how you did .



My husband got me a bluetick pup 3 yrs ago for a Christmas present right before he left for Iraq. I would take her out to the woods 2/3 times a week (daylight hours). My brother got a pup the sametime I did but ended up not doing anything with her. So the only time I could go to the woods was during the day with a friend of mine (also a girl) couldn't ever start my dog on coons. I didn't think it would be to smart for me to be in the woods alone at night. My husband is out of the army now and we are able to train her for coon. Since I let her out so much she already LOVES to track and LOVES the water. I think she's gonna turn out to be a really great coonhound! 

Hope everyone else has a great year!!!!


----------



## tree daddy 7

Next thursday !!!!! I cant wait. Who is going to B.F.Grant?Anybody?Mr Johnnie and me will be there.If any of you guys are gonna be there let me know I would like to meet some of you all.


----------



## GA DAWG

tree daddy 7 said:


> Next thursday !!!!! I cant wait. Who is going to B.F.Grant?Anybody?Mr Johnnie and me will be there.If any of you guys are gonna be there let me know I would like to meet some of you all.


What about wed night after midnight If I dont go south deer hunting"Which is looking slim right now" and can find somebody to ride with me..I'll be there!!!!!!!!


----------



## tree daddy 7

We went last night and made three trees and looked at three coons.Thay seemed to be moving later in the night.


----------



## TallyHo

We are going to try and get up with yall thursday night.  I am on call but i'm going to try to swap it were I can hunt......


----------



## Old Blue21

went tonight just got back looked at three coons good night


----------



## BBD 25

Went last nite and treed twice! No eyes.  and one we tree'd cross the road, so i know it was a coon. Just cant seem to see any eyes past few trips. Seems like i always forget my squaller.  Anybody got any tricks to makem look. Sick of treeing and not seeing anything.


----------



## thomas gose

BBD 25 said:


> Went last nite and treed twice! No eyes.  and one we tree'd cross the road, so i know it was a coon. Just cant seem to see any eyes past few trips. Seems like i always forget my squaller.  Anybody got any tricks to makem look. Sick of treeing and not seeing anything.



nothing outside of the obvious. you can hit the tree with a stick and squeak with your lips, it works sometimes. ive had them look at wistling too.


----------



## tree daddy 7

Going tonight,turnning loose at 12:01.All I can say is load the gun.     Ol Regal and  Lilly May needs some fur in there mouth.


----------



## GA DAWG

I aint gonna make it this time...Yall leave a few for seed  Maybe next weekend!!!


----------



## Brian Ratliff

Treed 2 lastnight and was home a 10:30 droppin my old reddog again tonight maybe he want tree before 12:00 if he does he may get to set there till 12:00!!


----------



## Blue Iron

Coon Hunting? Whats that?


----------



## thomas gose

Blue Iron said:


> Coon Hunting? Whats that?



who are you?


----------



## tree daddy 7

Treed four in one tree lastnight about 1:00 knocked out the biggest one.


----------



## thomas gose

treed this big boar last night. been ruff weather these last few nights of huntin the wind blew a couple of my huntin buddy's right in the swamp.


----------



## ringtail chaser

went opening nite and treed one and let the 22 ringout had to put a little fur in the hounds mouth big boar coon i am at work cant wait to go tomorrow nite


----------



## cooner

I dont shoot many  coons out but I did get my swamp male his last win to finish him grand nite last nite so I am happy. have seen a total of 8 coons in 2 nights here in north ga.


----------



## ArmyTaco

We went last night. Dogs arent there yet but on the way. Once my big dog trees, he is gonna get the fur for sure.


----------



## Canebrake

thomas gose said:


> treed this big boar last night. been ruff weather these last few nights of huntin the wind blew a couple of my huntin buddy's right in the swamp.



lets tell the whole story...you were so excited that Trouble finally treed a critter  with rings on his tail that you bulldozed pass me and KNOCKED me into that swamp!


----------



## Nytrobud1

Treed one Friday nite looked to be about 12 lbs.But had to leave him up due to being on private property.


----------



## thomas gose

Canebrake said:


> lets tell the whole story...you were so excited that Trouble finally treed a critter  with rings on his tail that you bulldozed pass me and KNOCKED me into that swamp!



if saying that makes you feel better about being so goofy footed you cant cross water ill let you have that one, but whats j-bo's excuse? He's seen plenty of coons over that dog and he took a swan dive in right behind you!


----------



## Canebrake

thomas gose said:


> if saying that makes you feel better about being so goofy footed you cant cross water ill let you have that one, but whats j-bo's excuse? He's seen plenty of coons over that dog and he took a swan dive in right behind you!



well...according to his Woody's Public Profile...he is "Slow"


----------



## coontreeinhook

Went to two trees last night, but I believe the dogs missed..... we're still working out some kinks. treedaddy, you oughta see our kennel. We've got all shapes and colors now.... except blue. HA!

AKC Hunt at rock creek NOV 7th. Catfish and treein contest 5$


----------



## GA DAWG

coontreeinhook said:


> Went to two trees last night, but I believe the dogs missed..... we're still working out some kinks. treedaddy, you oughta see our kennel. We've got all shapes and colors now.... except blue. HA!
> 
> AKC Hunt at rock creek NOV 7th. Catfish and treein contest 5$


I aint never heard of a catfish contest


----------



## coontreeinhook

Ask treedaddy about them. hes the Catfish Eating Contest Champion.


----------



## tree daddy 7

We went lastnight treed three knocked out one.Thay seemed to be moving late after the rain quit.


----------



## holler tree

we got rid of a big ol ridge running boar last night he tried but couldnt shake the ol man. put him up a pine and he made the mistake of looking down. makes you feel good to find the coon after a run like that.


----------



## Al Medcalf

*Quick one tonight*

Pepper & Cheyenne


----------



## thomas williams

I managed to get the girlfriend to go with me tonight. We went to a wma down the road. Took Cassie and Ann. Cassie got two up one tree. Figured I'd let the ol gal have one. Left the other to run another day. It was a pretty small boar. Got me a tooth pick though.  ohyeah heres a few pics I took. Only got one of her on the tree b/c I left the camera in the truck and had to use my phone. 

Here is Cassie on the wood.






Here is Joanna and Cassie back at the truck.





Tailgate Shot


----------



## ArmyTaco

holler tree said:


> we got rid of a big ol ridge running boar last night he tried but couldnt shake the ol man. put him up a pine and he made the mistake of looking down. makes you feel good to find the coon after a run like that.



I feel ya on that. We hunted last night. Tree 3 times. Saw one and the other two trees we looked and looked but too many leaves. Had the dog power so I know they were there. The last one they drove that thing and ended treed after probably 45 minutes of running. I was glad and that finished the night. Wished I could of popped that one and gave the dogs something to think about for a couple days.


----------



## coontreeinhook

We just bought an 8 yr old Black and Tan. I love old dogs (children, and watermelon wine). He moseys on in there and gives us a good track to listen to. And he trees ok, a little bit a biting the tree. But it started raining and I was able to call him off of the tree. I am pretty happy about that. I have only heard of one other dog that was able to come off of a tree to its handler. What do y'all think about that? Do you want that luxury or would you rather just have to walk all the way if need be? Obviously there is pros and cons.


----------



## ArmyTaco

Got Bell on a caged coon today. She has been having tree problems. She has only been hunting about 2 months now. She tracks well and trees a little. So I took her to my other dog with the caged coon. At first she was unsure but the old dog was ready to eat. Well she evetually got it and started going crazy on the coon. Tied it to a rope and pulled it up a tre and got her working the tree to get to it. Let it go and it took a unsuspecting turn to the brush pile and the dog went in after it. All you could do is hear a coondog treeing and a coon hissing. She was pulling branches and digging to get to the coon. She was PUMPED!! Made us feel alot better about her not being previously aggresive. She was treeing good and was wanting it. The more it growled the more she went off. I mean she was face to face but just out of reach with it. We were very proud and hope this is a monumental step toward her treeing. Gonna work with her some more like this without over doing it, get her gun broke and hopefully get her some fur before the end of the season.


----------



## ArmyTaco

coontreeinhook said:


> We just bought an 8 yr old Black and Tan. I love old dogs (children, and watermelon wine). He moseys on in there and gives us a good track to listen to. And he trees ok, a little bit a biting the tree. But it started raining and I was able to call him off of the tree. I am pretty happy about that. I have only heard of one other dog that was able to come off of a tree to its handler. What do y'all think about that? Do you want that luxury or would you rather just have to walk all the way if need be? Obviously there is pros and cons.




I think it is good if the dog will stayed treed until you call it. The first night I went hunting the dog was in stuff so thick after about 3 hrs we had only made it to about 30 yrds to it and that was because we got lucky and got a little creek to walk in. He was a jam up dog that went until he hit a track and got the meat. That night we called him off and ended the night by 4am which wouldnt of happend if we had to go get him. I mean it was unwalkable. We would of had to cut a trail in. I would like to call my dog off a tree if it crossed a big creek I couldnt wade across, but at the same time I would only want that if it was a stay put tree dog that was finished and always had the meat so when I petted him up for coming I wouldnt be welcoming a trashy dog. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Al Medcalf

*Muffin & Duke*

11 lb. boar...Hot.68 degrees


----------



## Brian Ratliff

The reddogs treed 6 lastnite 4 singles 1 double only knocked 1 out and was home around 11:45 not a bad nite

















]


----------



## ArmyTaco

Got a win toward Ch for Bell...course I was the only dog in the show but hey thats 35 points. She also treed last night.


----------



## Mrs. Armytaco

Dogs are doing good! We treed twice tonight.. saw one up the first.. and two up the second! Good times!!!!


----------



## Brian Ratliff

*Reddogs*

Cast my 13 month pup lastnite 1st drop tree a single!! 2nd drop cut him and my echo female they got treed with 2. 3rd drop both treed and saw the coon. 4th drop same thing knocked 2 out. 4 trees 5 coon.


----------



## holler tree

got a double and back home by 9:30 not bad for getting a late start.


----------



## tree daddy 7

holler tree said:


> got a double and back home by 9:30 not bad for getting a late start.



I know that's right that is why I like it when it gets dark early!!


----------



## ArmyTaco

Dog split treed off a feeder. Saw the first coon but could not see up into the second tree. I think she is coming around very well. Ready for the leaves to drop to be able to see better.


----------



## holler tree

tree daddy 7 said:


> I know that's right that is why I like it when it gets dark early!!



you aint kidding I'm gonna try to start slipping in a hunt or two during the week get these dogs dialed on in.


----------



## tree daddy 7

Just got home treed two greatbig ol boar coons tonight.Them rascals ran a long race.


----------



## Old Blue21

Just got home treed Two Big ole coons One nice boar coon and a huge Sal coon it weighed bout 17 or 16 was done in bout 45 mins


----------



## holler tree

I need a boat !!!!!! had a big ol sow take the dogs for a ride last night she crossed brier creek twice before they got her put up a tree. luckily I found a tree that managed to stretch all the way across it or it would have been a long night. guess sometimes you gotta pay some dues hopefully that trip bought me a couple of easy ones.


----------



## ArmyTaco

LOL..mine always seemed to cross the creek..loose the trail then stand on the other side and look at me..like.." you gonna come get me?".


----------



## Mrs. Armytaco

ArmyTaco said:


> LOL..mine always seemed to cross the creek..loose the trail then stand on the other side and look at me..like.." you gonna come get me?".



His big 75 lb male will do that. Not my little female in his avatar.... she aint scared of no water.


----------



## holler tree

ArmyTaco said:


> LOL..mine always seemed to cross the creek..loose the trail then stand on the other side and look at me..like.." you gonna come get me?".



lol. that was the second time I've had to find a tree to get across and they arent many that make it. If they go across I'm gonna go get them but sometimes it makes for a long cold night.


----------



## holler tree

Mrs. Armytaco said:


> His big 75 lb male will do that. Not my little female in his avatar.... she aint scared of no water.



I actually like hunting a female more so than a male but right now my male dog is further along than my female so he's getting it poured on him. I do have a little female though thats gonna be tough when I get her right. most of the time the females can slip on off and get one treed before the males are finished hiking thier leg on every bush around the truck.


----------



## thomas gose

out of the three nights hunted last week i didnt walk to 1 tree and not see a coon! the one night i had to hunt this week MY dog couldnt get right and naturally i have no other night to make any corrections with him! anybody wanna buy a dog, Im gonna get some beagles they are easier to shoot when they mess up and cheaper to replace!!


----------



## aharper

had a pretty good nite last nite turned out four times and got 3 coons but didnt shoot but 1 saved the rest for another nite!


----------



## tree daddy 7

where did everybody go ?????????


----------



## TallyHo

Made two trees the night before last. One a holla den tree, and the other a big old nasty pine that you couldnt' see all of but that coon ran a long race until ole Pete put him up must have been the moon. Good hunt on the Thompsons Farm.


----------



## kreekhunter

went  wed. night made 2 trees had a double in the first tree coons must have been little we shot at the critters 12-15 times and didn't hit one. the 2cnd tree took about 5 min had a big boar that made a lot easier target only 2 shots and he was on the ground. only had 1 dog on him the way he fought he acted like he jumped out instead of being shot. at 1 time had 2 help the dog out with the end of the 22 pistol on the back of the coons head.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

kreekhunter said:


> went  wed. night made 2 trees had a double in the first tree coons must have been little we shot at the critters 12-15 times and didn't hit one. the 2cnd tree took about 5 min had a big boar that made a lot easier target only 2 shots and he was on the ground. only had 1 dog on him the way he fought he acted like he jumped out instead of being shot. at 1 time had 2 help the dog out with the end of the 22 pistol on the back of the coons head.



Man ya'll need to sight that gun in or get another 1 cause the barrel must be bent


----------



## Old Blue21

Went tonight my ole redbone pup showed out her first time by herself she ran a track for a long time now i got work on her treeing haha


----------



## kreekhunter

went last nite didn't catch nothing but a cold seems like the coons are smarter than me they were probably laid up in a warm holler somewhere


----------



## thomas gose

went last night despite the wind had a pretty good one first track was rough but ended with two in one tree second track was good short and hot an had a big ol boar coon!


----------



## tree daddy 7

Well we went last night and liked to have froze to death.No not really it was cold though.We made two trees first one was holler coon peeked out and lokked at us and never looked again.Second one was great big ol tree could not find anything. Ya'll keep them reports comming.


----------



## jaybo81

*last  night*

made one drop the ground was froze solid by 8 o'clock lemonade managed to put one up we knocked him out and went to the house my hands were froze felt like i had needles in my fingertips.


----------



## BBD 25

Went Friday and Sunday night and made 5 drops all together. 4 den tree's and one great big Pine. not sure what the deal is. cold tracks to. must be coming out early and going back to there den to stay warm. going to try again hopefully tomarro night.


----------



## Blue Iron

Going tonight, hope to tree a couple.


----------



## Old Blue21

Were bout to turn loose with the big dogs HOLLER TREED we'll let u know how we do in the snow!


----------



## Blue Iron

Brummy treed tonight, couldn't find the coon but it was real knarly, hard to see.


----------



## kreekhunter

went 2 nite turned out 3 times had 2 den trees and the last turnout the dogs brokedown and came back in  i have been marking out tracks and found that the coons around the house are moving right at dark still been hard 2 tree them though


----------



## Blue Iron

1 tree, 1 coon. They did a nice job on it.


----------



## Old Blue21

Been makin a lot of den trees here lately anybody have a idea when them coons r a movin?


----------



## ArmyTaco

I would probably have to say EARLY to beat the cold.


----------



## Blue Iron

Old Blue21 said:


> Been makin a lot of den trees here lately anybody have a idea when them coons r a movin?


 
We've been treeing a few early. BUT Saturday night I saw THREE coming home from the woods around 11-12, so who knows.....


----------



## BBD 25

Old Blue21 said:


> Been makin a lot of den trees here lately anybody have a idea when them coons r a movin?



not sure. but wish i knew! tired of treeing den tree's every time i go. i know its part of it but it would be nice to get a coon here and there to. Going tonite and its warmer now so maybe they will be out. anybody go last nite? were they out earlier or later? or did it matter.


----------



## TallyHo

Went last night and dont think it mattered what time.  Hunted from 6:30 till 1:00 and never could see the coons.  Just that time of year but I think they are moving early, ran some hot tracks the first two drops and then it died off.  Waded about a 600yrd. swamp to get to one tree and he went in a hole, got to stay hard at it though.............


----------



## coontreeinhook

BBD 25 said:


> not sure. but wish i knew! tired of treeing den tree's every time i go. i know its part of it but it would be nice to get a coon here and there to. Going tonite and its warmer now so maybe they will be out. anybody go last nite? were they out earlier or later? or did it matter.



Man Im telling you what, den trees is all Ive looked at in a month. Im ready to see some coons too. Had a rough night with TallyHo and Dreamer69 last night. Only good thing about it was listening to two good track dogs all night. Just looking at a hole in a tree at the end is getting old.

You think hot or cold nights make a difference with coons?


----------



## tree daddy 7

Mr.Johnnie and Me knocked out three coon last weekend at peidmont.All of them were from dark till 10:30


----------



## BBD 25

went last night and five and shot out 2.  we did also tree 2 dens. but thats part of it.  real good night compared to what we have had. i believe they where out from right before dark to around 11:00.  we had a good time. glad they are finally getting out again. was begining to worry about my dog. He did pretty good. i was happy with him. But you cant expect anything else but excellence from a black dog. lol.


----------



## thomas williams

went to west point wma last night. Dogs had to go deep, but they managed to put one up.


----------



## Old Blue21

went last night and shoot we made 4 Den trees and one slick one.... idk maybe our dogs aint worth shootin but they did the job pretty well before jan 1


----------



## Dreamer69

Yeah, had a good time with Tallyho and coontreeinhook last Thursday night. Just too bad we couldnt see any coons.. Maybe next time.. You all dont want even know how my friday night went.. Will tell you all in person when I see you this weekend. You all will get a laugh..


----------



## coontreeinhook

Dreamer69 said:


> Yeah, had a good time with Tallyho and coontreeinhook last Thursday night. Just too bad we couldnt see any coons.. Maybe next time.. You all dont want even know how my friday night went.. Will tell you all in person when I see you this weekend. You all will get a laugh..



Yep, looking forward to it. Don't forget about going early for the treeing contest and bench show. Talk to you later this week.


----------



## BBD 25

ok since it warmed up ive been doing pretty good. BUT went last night and dogs went crazy. Every drop was a strike fast and they ran forever. Three long races (one of those was around a mile or more accourding to the gps).and two medium races. And split treeing a few of those times.  Every tree but one was a hemlock pine. Could not see an eye to save my life. the other was a kitten coon that we left to meet another day. But thats all, one coon and a lot of hemlocks. But no dens. not sure if they are in rut or what but scent was really hot last nite!


----------



## Blue Iron

Made 2 trees last night with my buddie's young Walker male and a Blue female pup of mine. Treed a coon on the first one and a big den on the second one. Had to get DEEP just to get struck on the second dump. They struck and treed out of hearing.

Looks like its going to be a nasty weekend at the Classic, good luck to everybody. If ya'll see a big boy with a red beard and a Bama hat on, grab me and say hello.


----------



## Old Blue21

Went tonight and treed but on someone elses land so dont know if they had it or not but struck fast


----------



## Mr. Bright

Gettin it done English Style


----------



## Old Blue21

Went tonight treed 1


----------



## Blue Iron

Made 4 trees and looked at 4 coons (2 in 1 tree and a legit den.)

This was one of the better nights I've had in awhile! Sorry no pictures, everything was happening so fast I only snapped a few pics and none of them turned out.


----------



## Mr. Bright

*Sounded like sweet music*


----------



## plottman25

this has been my worst season so far, ive only got 26 days left to hunt and banjo has only got 1 coon, and that was a hot 1 out of the live trap that i let get head start.  SUre hope by the end of this summer he starts clicking.  But he aint did too bad considereing i hunt him by himself.  He treed 3 times 1 den and 2 he came off the tree before i could get to him.  Anybody got any advice on how to get him to hold pressure at the tree without using another dog.  I want him to do it all his self and not have to rely on another dog.


----------



## Blue Iron

Anybody been hunting? We've been treeing a few here and there. Went to a UKC hunt last night and Brummy treed the only coon we looked at........20 minutes after the hunt was over. Dead cast, it didn't go as planned LOL.


----------



## thomas williams

I took my sister(Jessica) huntin tonight. Cut Casey loose she went about 400 yards and treed. Didn't take long to find him. Small boar coon. 
Casey


----------



## Blue Iron

plottman25 said:


> this has been my worst season so far, ive only got 26 days left to hunt and banjo has only got 1 coon, and that was a hot 1 out of the live trap that i let get head start. SUre hope by the end of this summer he starts clicking. But he aint did too bad considereing i hunt him by himself. He treed 3 times 1 den and 2 he came off the tree before i could get to him. Anybody got any advice on how to get him to hold pressure at the tree without using another dog. I want him to do it all his self and not have to rely on another dog.


 
You are WAY more patient than me.


----------



## Al Medcalf

Otis, one of my young dogs treed this one by hmself last night


----------



## GA DAWG

Al I would like to go with those curs one night or you could come up here. Thats a fine looking young dog!


----------



## Blue Iron

GA DAWG said:


> Al I would like to go with those curs one night or you could come up here. Thats a fine looking young dog!


 
That little dog would probably tree 3 coons behind Brummy and Mouse!


----------



## GA DAWG

Probably would. Thats why I wanna see one go.


----------



## Blue Iron

Micheal you going back south before warm weather?


----------



## Al Medcalf

GA DAWG said:


> Al I would like to go with those curs one night or you could come up here. Thats a fine looking young dog!



You would be more than welcome to come down...Hopefully whatever I take wouldn't embarass me too much.  I have to stick around close to home and try not to stay out too late because my wife and I are looking after my father.  I bought Otis as a pup last year for $40.00 off the Swap, Buy and Sell program on a Griffin radio station.  This was the first one that he has treed by himself.


----------



## GA DAWG

Blue Iron said:


> Micheal you going back south before warm weather?


I hope I get to a couple times.


----------



## Blue Iron

GA DAWG said:


> I hope I get to a couple times.


 
Let me know if you need some company, I love hunting in south GA and I'd like to show you what a Blue dog CAN do!


----------



## Chris G

You might want to take me as well Clyde that way we can get mine out of the box if the going gets tough good buddy! Them walker dogs sure can put on a show when they want to.Them blue dogs on the other hand. Well, thats a different story Just kidding with you clyde. Just want to tell you man I really enjoy hunting with you man,couldn't ask for a better hunting partner.


----------



## GA DAWG

Blue Iron said:


> Let me know if you need some company, I love hunting in south GA and I'd like to show you what a Blue dog CAN do!


 I will let you know buddy. If mine dont straighten out. I will be skeered of the blue power!


----------



## Blue Iron

Chris G said:


> You might want to take me as well Clyde that way we can get mine out of the box if the going gets tough good buddy! Them walker dogs sure can put on a show when they want to.Them blue dogs on the other hand. Well, thats a different story Just kidding with you clyde. Just want to tell you man I really enjoy hunting with you man,couldn't ask for a better hunting partner.


 


Now tell these boys EXACTLY what happen last time we went to south GA with a walker and my Blue dog???

Back at you ol' buddy, I enjoy hunting with you too. Ol' Justin is alright too but I think my ears was bleeding when we got done Monday night......


----------



## Blue Iron

GA DAWG said:


> I will let you know buddy. If mine dont straighten out. I will be skeered of the blue power!


 
Even if she does straighten out you might wanna be scared.....

Nah Brummy has some kinda ear problem, leaving in just a sec. to take him to the vet, gotta get it straightened out so I can get him finished out.


----------



## Blue Iron

Blue Iron said:


> Even if she does straighten out you might wanna be scared.....
> 
> Nah Brummy has some kinda ear problem, leaving in just a sec. to take him to the vet, gotta get it straightened out so I can get him finished out.


 
Vet said ear infection, got 10 days worth of Keflex.


----------



## GA DAWG

He will do alot better once you get it cleared up. Make sure and give him all the meds!


----------



## Blue Iron

GA DAWG said:


> He will do alot better once you get it cleared up. Make sure and give him all the meds!


 
Yep got 10 days worth. I was planning to hit the RQE in Gray but looks like I have to work and with his ears I don't think I'm gonna make it.


----------



## Mr. Bright

Windy and cold night but still managed to tree 1 coon on the first and only turn out. Turned loose about 10:30 and was back at the truck by 11:00


----------



## Al Medcalf

Doug Dudley, Muffin and Me....Muffin is a Walker X Feist cross


----------



## Blue Iron

Looking good Al, need to get 1 of those curs crossed up on this Blue dog of mine.


----------



## mountain-rebel

went last night. had a good hunt but a long night. the dogs treed but went a long ways. we got the dogs and spotted the coon.


----------



## Blue Iron

Wanted to go tonight be we decided against it, frozen roads and all.....


----------



## jaybo81

went last night we scored two in an hour (akc) hunt, went pleasure hunting treed three more made it in about three this morning we got a ukc rqe in gray tommorow night everybody come on down we have some great places to hunt.


----------



## Tmead

It's been a great season shot out a 20 pounder!!!! if you wanna see some of the action!! (www.huntingfootage.com) go to gun dogs.... Then click on the JIG Outdoors videoshttp://www.huntingfootage.com


----------



## kreekhunter

Went wed nite turned out twice 1st turnout was a cold track dogs finally give it up and come in 2cnd turnout run one good for 10 min and had a big boar treed.                                                                                                            Went turs. Nite the 1st turnout dogs couldn't do much in the water they were swimmin everywhere they went. 2cnd turnout got on one and ran it hard for about 45min. My young 14mon old pup split treed with the meat blowed on the squaller the coon jumped out of the tree ran about 20 ft squalled it out again and then it was on had the dogs poorin blood before it was over. Back at the house at 12:00 both nights the coons seem to be movin about 10:30 right now.


----------



## Old Blue21

Went tonight turned out at 12:00 and  Dogs jumped one at the creek and ran him up a little bitty tree with big hole in it


----------



## Blue Iron

Made 2 trees and looked at 2 coons. Home by 9, they seemed to be stirring real good.


----------



## Old Blue21

Went last night made 3 trees.... first tree two dogs were their other dog split treed... second turn out my dog ran 700 yards and treed by himself in somebodys back yard so we got the dog went home!


----------



## coontreeinhook

We worked hard for a coon last night. The first turnout was a den tree, and our pup ran some trash. The second turn out was a wild race that ended at 2:00 AM. Walked many miles for one coon.


----------



## TallyHo

coontreeinhook said:


> We worked hard for a coon last night. The first turnout was a den tree, and our pup ran some trash. The second turn out was a wild race that ended at 2:00 AM. Walked many miles for one coon.




At least after all that work we did go home with the meat.  Laying low tonight b/c  5:30 comes early when your out till two in the morning.


----------



## Blue Iron

Turned Brummy loose by himself at about 7:15. He threw his head up, swung around behind me, struck and smoked a track in there about 300 yards and slam dunked it He was treed by 7:20. Had 2 coons up 1 tree. 

I'm not trying to toot my own horn here because its all the dog, but since deer season went out this dog has impressed me.


----------



## Old Blue21

Aint nothing like a blue dog gettin it done pretty dog id do anything to have one but nobody round here ever seen one of them haha


----------



## Blue Iron

Old Blue21 said:


> Aint nothing like a blue dog gettin it done pretty dog id do anything to have one but nobody round here ever seen one of them haha


 
Thanks man. There are a few nice Blue dogs in them north GA mountains. Not sure exactly where Chris Poole lives but he's got some nice Blues.


----------



## red dragon

drop my bluetick at 9 treed around 10 and was back at home around 11 was a cold windy night but fun.
didnt shot the coon out it was on a wma so every coon counts.


----------



## Blue Iron

Made 3 tree's and looked at 2 coons with my buddie's Walkers and my pup. 

This has been a good February for us.


----------



## Brian Ratliff

3 for 3 lastnight all Boars this young reddog's clickin drove 2 over a mile 1 she got out the water on a flat so he had to climb quick or get cault little did he know it was his last run anyway!


----------



## mountain-rebel

goin tomorrow night. it seems like tomorrow doesnt come fast enough. ill let yall know how we do!


----------



## Blue Iron

Made 5 trees and looked at 4 coons with Brummy by himself tonight.

The first 2 were red hot slam dunks. The last 3 were colder tracks that he moved on out and treed accurately. The 3rd tree we made was a legitimate den.

Planning to be at the RQE in Edison Saturday night.

Sorry for the picture quality, my camera man apparently didn't understand how to use the focus button and then the camera died on us.


----------



## hawg dawg

*Dang*

Clyde that blue dogs on fire son. Great pics too. Knock'em Down with that blue Power.


----------



## Blue Iron

hawg dawg said:


> Clyde that blue dogs on fire son. Great pics too. Knock'em Down with that blue Power.


 
He's been looking good, I hope he keeps it up Saturday night.


----------



## Brian Ratliff

2 for 2 lastnite


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

Blue Iron said:


> He's been looking good, I hope he keeps it up Saturday night.



Looks like that Blue dog of yours is turnin up the heat Good luck in the RQE ... got to have all them Wacurs around runnin scared


----------



## coontreeinhook

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Looks like that Blue dog of yours is turnin up the heat Good luck in the RQE ... got to have all them Wacurs around runnin scared



 You're like a bluetick cheerleader on the sidelines.


----------



## Old Blue21

mountain-rebel said:


> goin tomorrow night. it seems like tomorrow doesnt come fast enough. ill let yall know how we do!



Went last night and we made 2 trees first one was a small den tree and hole was about chest high and you could hear that coon a hissin and a squallin... next tree was in a hole and then we did a lil competition and haha i had second strike first tree and won our lil hunt


----------



## Al Medcalf

Cheyenne, one of my young dogs, treed this one by herself in Talbot County tonight.  She has shown a bunch of improvement since the beginning on the season.


----------



## Matthew Cabe

Den den den man this rut sucks here in chattooga county


----------



## Blue Iron

Ol' Brummy had to get deep and lonely to get treed tonight, not real sure how far he went but we had to drive way around and then walk about 3/4 of a mile in to him. He had the meat swinging.


----------



## Old Blue21

Went last night made a den tree... and coon was stickin his head out and listenin


----------



## holler tree

what a great hunt. first drop the old dog put one up and my buddies 9 month old black and tan split and had a coon. that pup blew the top out of the tree !! cut them loose again and almost needed a boat to get to them but the old dog got himself another one. 2 drops and seen 3 coon not a bad night.


----------



## Blue Iron

I screwed Brummy out of a first place win tonight. Dang I don't mind getting beat but I hate beating myself! The dog that won the cast, Buck, looked real good. We just had a chance right at the end and didn't pull the trigger quick enough!


----------



## jaybo81

Made two drops first was a den then, we sent em on tire split from lemonade about 80 yds apart, both with coon.


----------



## Jeremiah Glaze

Blue Iron said:


> I screwed Brummy out of a first place win tonight. Dang I don't mind getting beat but I hate beating myself! The dog that won the cast, Buck, looked real good. We just had a chance right at the end and didn't pull the trigger quick enough!



I dont think you screwed him out of it, if I remember right u already had 100- and even if u wouldve pulled the trigger still wouldve been beat, by a WALKER just aggravating ya man nice to meet ya and walker boys if u dont know em Iron is actually a pretty good dude....one day he'll come on over to team walker!!!!! nice meetin ya'll man, come on back up to Gillsville this weekend...


----------



## Blue Iron

Jeremiah Glaze said:


> I dont think you screwed him out of it, if I remember right u already had 100- and even if u wouldve pulled the trigger still wouldve been beat, by a WALKER just aggravating ya man nice to meet ya and walker boys if u dont know em Iron is actually a pretty good dude....one day he'll come on over to team walker!!!!! nice meetin ya'll man, come on back up to Gillsville this weekend...


 
Aww come on now! I'd have had 125 to the walkers 75 IF I would have pulled the trigger because I'd have shut him out on strike! Good to meet you too, ain't gonna make it to Gillsville but I'll be back up that way. and Naw, you won't ever see me hunting a walker.


----------



## tatercreek




----------



## ArmyTaco

Went last night with Blue Iron..got 2 up 1 tree and called it an early night. Brummy was lookin good.


----------



## Blue Iron

ArmyTaco said:


> Went last night with Blue Iron..got 2 up 1 tree and called it an early night. Brummy was lookin good.


 
Enjoyed it Chris! We'll hit it again before long.


----------



## Blue Iron

Put a first on Brummy tonight in Gray. All the dogs did some good and some bad, but when it was all over he pulled it out.

Enjoyed hunting with you Jaybo! Folks ol' Jaybo is a class act.


----------



## jaybo81

Yea man enjoyed it ,we treed 2 more after the hunt,the way it seemed they walked late,


----------



## Mr. Bright

Yep jaybo we I had a great time lastnight seen one coon on my cast and seen 2 after hunt.


----------



## ArmyTaco

Went last night just working Bell. Saw one coon but Bell never knew it was there. I think it was layed up. Didnt see any fresh coon tracks and Ive got some coon in my woods....I hope they were just moving late...I got to get this dog hunting.


----------



## Blue Iron

ArmyTaco said:


> Went last night just working Bell. Saw one coon but Bell never knew it was there. I think it was layed up. Didnt see any fresh coon tracks and Ive got some coon in my woods....I hope they were just moving late...I got to get this dog hunting.


 
You going tonight Chris? I think I might lay out and do something with mama tonight. Plus after getting home at 2am and being at work all day today I'm pretty wore out.


----------



## tatercreek

Jaybo, I as well enjoyed thursday, and friday, more so thursday than lastnite, give me call and i'll bring snap and test her with you and joe's measureing sticks.


----------



## jaybo81

tatercreek said:


> Jaybo, I as well enjoyed thursday, and friday, more so thursday than lastnite, give me call and i'll bring snap and test her with you and joe's measureing sticks.


Will do maybe one night next week!


----------



## ArmyTaco

Blue Iron said:


> You going tonight Chris? I think I might lay out and do something with mama tonight. Plus after getting home at 2am and being at work all day today I'm pretty wore out.




..I was just thinking bout how you could not be on good terms goin huntin all weekend....but yeah were going tonight. Holler at me if you want to go...bring the Mrs..my wife will be there with some pups to keep them entertained..


----------



## Blue Iron

ArmyTaco said:


> ..I was just thinking bout how you could not be on good terms goin huntin all weekend....but yeah were going tonight. Holler at me if you want to go...bring the Mrs..my wife will be there with some pups to keep them entertained..


 
My misses ain't quite as keen on being out in the woods at night as yours! I think I'm gonna hang around the house, cook some shrimp and drink a cold beer or 3 tonight .

We'll go sometime soon though.


----------



## GA DAWG

Congrats on the first place win!!


----------



## Blue Iron

GA DAWG said:


> Congrats on the first place win!!


 
Thanks Michael.


----------



## ArmyTaco

Clyde....I ended up doing the same thing..Bell nor me was feeling it. Going out there tomorrow during the day to explore. I found a nice spot with some coon in there last night. Hoping to end up with about 6 turnouts. Well have to go get another quick one in during the week. Congrats!


Anyone know how the coons been moving? Havent had any good tracks last several turnouts.


----------



## Old Blue21

ArmyTaco said:


> Clyde....I ended up doing the same thing..Bell nor me was feeling it. Going out there tomorrow during the day to explore. I found a nice spot with some coon in there last night. Hoping to end up with about 6 turnouts. Well have to go get another quick one in during the week. Congrats!
> 
> 
> Anyone know how the coons been moving? Havent had any good tracks last several turnouts.



Made 4 turnouts last night and when we treed one that wasnt a den it was the last one about 11:30 to 12:00 and it was a hot track so i say later


----------



## coontreeinhook

Turned out tonight at 8:30. Pete treed,2 coons in 1 tree, we were back at home by 9:30.


----------



## Blue Iron

Took my 4 month pregnant wife Jessica for the FIRST time tonight and we couldn't have asked for a better hunt, Brummy struck a red hot track and wheeled left handed and treed less than 20 yards off a 4wheeler trail. He had the meat swinging, I think she enjoyed it.


----------



## GA DAWG

Good deal buddy..Congrats on the baby!!!!!!


----------



## Blue Iron

GA DAWG said:


> Good deal buddy..Congrats on the baby!!!!!!


 
Thanks man, found out a couple of weeks ago that its going to be a girl.


----------



## thomas gose

Blue Iron said:


> Thanks man, found out a couple of weeks ago that its going to be a girl.



congrats! my daughter loves going! when its not to cold or raining or to hot or to long or if she can bring her dvd player and some snacks! little girls are a trip your gonna have fun!!!!!


----------



## coontreeinhook

Turned out tonight at dark, and Pete treed one in a pine tree. I could only see his eyes up there. I was back at the house within an hour. Our hunts have been pretty good recently, compared to the den treeing and long running chases in January.


----------



## Old Blue21

Had a great night last night treed the first coon in 15 mins.... next one about 30 mins and then ended the night with a den so in all we had a nice night


----------



## Blue Iron

Put a 2nd on Brummy at Luthersville tonight, got split about 100 yards past the other dogs and had the only coon we treed.


----------



## GA DAWG

Blue Iron said:


> Put a 2nd on Brummy at Luthersville tonight, got split about 100 yards past the other dogs and had the only coon we treed.


----------



## coontreeinhook

Pete treed another coon on the first turnout.... it was a small coon.


----------



## Mr. Bright

Treed one tonight with my new walker female she looked real good on tree. Will post pics real soon.


----------



## Blue Iron

Took Brummy and his 7 m/o son Dan that my good friend Tyler Allen owns tonight, it was Dan's FIRST night in the woods. He's off Brummy and Tyler's Rambo 2 bred female.

He busted a hole in the dark with Brummy, got struck and got treed and did it in style, threw a big ol' locate and treed like he's been doing it for years. They had the meat swinging.

Folks this is Brummy's only litter on the ground and the 2 that have been to the woods BOTH ran and treed their first night in the woods. Both have big mouths and are not scared to bust a hole in the dark.

I'm interested in getting some females bred if ya'll have a good gyp, or know someone with one.


----------



## GA DAWG

Dang biggun for such a young age! You ever post this stuff on the hound message boards? Thats where you'll get breedings from.


----------



## Blue Iron

GA DAWG said:


> Dang biggun for such a young age! You ever post this stuff on the hound message boards? Thats where you'll get breedings from.


 
Yeah I got an ad on the UKC board. Those pictures are decieving, that pup is thick, but he's not as big as he looks, leg wise, he's standing on about a 6 inch log lol.


----------



## Blue Iron

Had a good hunt tonight, Brummy treed 1 lonely and deep.


----------



## Blue Iron

Made 2 trees and looked at 2 coons and ran 1 in a creek bank, had a good hunt.


----------



## ArmyTaco

Go Blue.


----------



## Blue Iron

ArmyTaco said:


> Go Blue.


 

Think we're going again Sunday night Chris, you wanna go?


----------



## ArmyTaco

I might but I want to go turkey huntin Monday mornin. Man I just have not wanted to go as much as I thought since I dont my dog..that Spike pup will be here tomorrow though..Looking forward to that to keep my occupied.


----------



## Prorain

Here's my ol' Plott dogs at work.


----------



## Blue Iron

Have all the coon hunters went into hybernation for the summer?


----------



## GA DAWG

No I'm just taking it easy waiting on a super blue dog to come show me how its done I guess I'll be waiting a looooooooooong time


----------



## TallyHo

Going to hit it tonight, gotta try this new female out tonight..................


----------



## GA DAWG

Really I have went into hibernation..Have not been hardly any lately..Just cant seem to get the urge to go..I need a new pup or something..


----------



## Blue Iron

GA DAWG said:


> Really I have went into hibernation..Have not been hardly any lately..Just cant seem to get the urge to go..I need a new pup or something..


 

Got a litter that will be ready in 5 weeks. I'll even meet you half way. Male or Female?


----------



## GA DAWG

Blue Iron said:


> Got a litter that will be ready in 5 weeks. I'll even meet you half way. Male or Female?


Thanks but I have to decline again


----------



## Blue Iron

GA DAWG said:


> Thanks but I have to decline again


 
Alright then.

They're Performanced.......


----------



## ArmyTaco

Waitin on my dog to get back from Alabama, Other than that my next oldest is 5 months so not too much going on here..especially with all this pollen.


----------



## Blue Iron

ArmyTaco said:


> Waitin on my dog to get back from Alabama, Other than that my next oldest is 5 months so not too much going on here..especially with all this pollen.


 
That junk just up and started about 2 days ago here.


----------



## ArmyTaco

Its horrible..I cannot breathe..i would probably pass out trying to walk through the woods.


----------



## Blue Iron

Anybody doing any hunting?


Took Brummy and his son Dan who is right around 9 months old last night, turned them loose next to a beaver pond and they struck pretty quick and worked a cold track all the way around it, and hammered down. Brummy got the tree by a split second, this pup is turning into a quick explosive treedog.

This Garmin is the best thing I've ever seen for coon hunting, I looked at it and saw they were treed out in the pond but way closer to the far side so we decided to walk around instead of across. T

urns out this pond was way bigger than I thought, after an hour walk all the way around we get to these 2 mud soaked Blueticks still clicking them off sitting under a coon.

I think this was Dan's 7th time in the woods, he has been running and treeing with Brummy since the first night and has treed 2 by himself so far.

Dan













Brummy











Brummy and Dan


----------



## GA DAWG

I been going a good bit..Treeing a good many up north here..I might take a camera one of these nights!


----------



## thomas gose

Nice pics iron! I hit the ONF last night Trouble got struck at about .9 and moved it about 500 yard and hooked up with the meat! we looked at it for a minute leashed up and hit the road. how did you fair sat. night? hope you done better than us.


----------



## Blue Iron

thomas gose said:


> Nice pics iron! I hit the ONF last night Trouble got struck at about .9 and moved it about 500 yard and hooked up with the meat! we looked at it for a minute leashed up and hit the road. how did you fair sat. night? hope you done better than us.


 

Not good. LOL We treed 1 coon but he wasn't under it. Good meeting you down there, we'll get together and go 1 night.

Michael, how many has that Bluetick treed??


----------



## thomas gose

Blue Iron said:


> Not good. LOL We treed 1 coon but he wasn't under it. Good meeting you down there, we'll get together and go 1 night.
> 
> Michael, how many has that Bluetick treed??



sounds good to me! we had plus points but trouble wasnt trying to earn them!!!!!!


----------



## Blue Iron

Brummy either, I had a little minus and 225 circle, his ears were still bothering him I think, seem to be getting better now, I just hope this stuff knocks it out for good, I've been fighting this for close to 4 months on and off.


----------



## GA DAWG

Blue Iron said:


> Not good. LOL We treed 1 coon but he wasn't under it. Good meeting you down there, we'll get together and go 1 night.
> 
> Michael, how many has that Bluetick treed??


None yet..Just now got her taught that shes a walker at heart..So it should not be long now!! I'll post a picture of her first one..


----------



## jaybo81

*pkc*

Well folks im knockin dust of my light tonite gonna go to eatonton, $25 oe, im hunting a new project walker style takin it back to my roots, ill let yall know how money train and i do when i get back,dont you just love hunting new stock,ive never heard this dog bark i reckon ill jus strike the first one to open lol.


----------



## Blue Iron

jaybo81 said:


> Well folks im knockin dust of my light tonite gonna go to eatonton, $25 oe, im hunting a new project walker style takin it back to my roots, ill let yall know how money train and i do when i get back,dont you just love hunting new stock,ive never heard this dog bark i reckon ill jus strike the first one to open lol.


 
You hunting him for Terry Jaybo? I heard  Terry sold him, or is "selling" him?


----------



## jaybo81

joe and terry own em i was jus tryin him out tonite we made a circle on the first drop with a third and a second,then we had about 25 min left train got out of pocket found him treed 4 miles from where we cut em with a coon after the hunt, you talkin about a hound with alot of heart!!


----------



## Prorain

Huntin tue,thur,fri nights and a few sat. and my ol plott dog doin it up maybe cause no coons have been killed in 5 years on my main turnout spot,trees done got full of leaves hard to find'm.


----------



## ArmyTaco

Turned out last night lil blue and the walker. Got a feeder in there and turned them up the creek away from it. Well they went up crossed the creek and came back down..guess what the walker treed on? Lil blue showed which tree he was in!


----------



## Blue Iron

Well all ya'll who have quit for the summer I figured I'd post a picture so you can at least SEE a coon dog!


----------



## Prorain

Blue Iron nice looking blue.Man it's been hottttt and leaves are thick on them tree's just seeing what I can see.


----------



## Blue Iron

Prorain said:


> Blue Iron nice looking blue.Man it's been hottttt and leaves are thick on them tree's just seeing what I can see.


 

I know that's right! Its tough hunting right now. Surprisingly I've been finding most of the coons they have treed.


----------



## Jarred

What's up with all this blue dog and walker nonsense. This is how you do it. Rollin English and b&t stile!!


----------



## Fambrough

Early this morning about 6. Stupid hollow tree!


----------



## Blue Iron

Here's my newest addition, Blue Iron Kate. Been to 3 tree's with her so far, treed a coon with Brummy, split from Brummy and had a coon and split from Brummy on an ol' thick leafy tree that I couldn't hardly shine. She's 2 years old, I plan to breed her to Brummy next spring.


----------



## GA DAWG

Blue Iron said:


> Here's my newest addition, Blue Iron Kate. Been to 3 tree's with her so far, treed a coon with Brummy, split from Brummy and had a coon and split from Brummy on an ol' thick leafy tree that I couldn't hardly shine. She's 2 years old, I plan to breed her to Brummy next spring.


How much you take for her?


----------



## Blue Iron

GA DAWG said:


> How much you take for her?


 

Better hang onto her for the time being, I REALLY like the way she is bred and I'm liking what I'm seeing in the woods, real good mouth and on the coon she split on she just fell treed on it.


----------



## ArmyTaco

My 7 month old Spike pup tracked and treed a turnout coon tonight. He never saw it. I chained them up went and got the coon, turned it out and then went and got them. Dropped them (Bell and Chief) in the field and he picked it up. Was hesitant to open but once Bell did it was all over. Watched him track and he did it good and treed good on it. Im pumped hes been out to the woods 3 times and gets to himself every time. Was 300 yards away the other night by HIMSELF. I know that may not seem real far but hes a pup and was still moving but it was just time to leave. I cant wait til kill season.


----------



## Mr. Bright

EVEN SPEAKING ENGLISH IN THE SUMMER!!











and does this belong to anyone??? Treedaddy you got any ideas?


----------



## black an tan man

been goin for awhile this summer with bayin blues his daisy emale treed on a tree with the coon like 10 yards away his gun male treed with one in his tree n my black dog n a walker dog had one also the made like a triangle lol it was very cool . n went to night but nothing im gonna try an hunt my black dog more on his own


----------



## ArmyTaco

Pup treed something the other evening. Just had him out running and bam they treed. Friend saw a coon and 3 kittens 3 trees down the next night. This is a row of trees in the middle of a field so im thinking they are hanging out in there.


----------



## black an tan man

went last night n seen 8 coons 2 trees


----------



## tree daddy 7

Mr. Bright said:


> EVEN SPEAKING ENGLISH IN THE SUMMER!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and does this belong to anyone??? Treedaddy you got any ideas?



Man I done looked everywhere for that thing.


----------



## Mr. Bright

2 FOR 2 TONIGHT AND BACK HOME BY MIDNIGHT.


----------



## GA DAWG

Only tree I made had a coon in it  Never could strike anything else..I'll rememer my camera oner of these nights..Wish I would have tonight..My pup was hammered down!


----------



## Mr. Bright

Made 2 trees seen 2 coons it was a goodnight tonight and done at 10:30


----------



## Mr. Bright

http://yfrog.com/55112z


----------

